# New Raffle! - 300mm Liebig Condenser



## Noxx (Sep 3, 2018)

Yes, I know it's been a while since the last raffle ! :shock: 

So now we offer a very nice Liebig condenser for various purposes like nitric/sulfuric acid distillation. 



Expiration is Octobre 7th 23:59h!

**Raffle for silver and gold members only!**

*In order to participate, simply reply to this post*

If you are not a silver or gold member yet, please visit this link for the full incentives description:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/membership.html

8)


----------



## UncleBenBen (Sep 3, 2018)

One ticket for me please!


----------



## Auful (Sep 3, 2018)

One for me as well please.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Sep 4, 2018)

Sign me up please


----------



## etack (Sep 4, 2018)

one please.

Eric


----------



## Refining Rick (Sep 12, 2018)

I would also like to throw my hat in.


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 13, 2018)

Why not, I'm in.


----------



## butcher (Sep 13, 2018)

Although I am not in - just for the raffle, I find this a good spot for kicking in my contribution to help keep the forum financed, fancy glassware for distilling nitric acid would be a nice prize.


----------



## Galaxy419 (Sep 13, 2018)

one ticket for me please


----------



## eaglewings35 (Sep 18, 2018)

One entry for me too, please !!


----------



## JohnH2300 (Sep 27, 2018)

Just joined at silver, count me in for 1


----------



## crbaker41 (Sep 30, 2018)

one ticket for me please


----------



## grainsofgold (Oct 4, 2018)

one please


----------



## rmy49098 (Oct 26, 2018)

very nice


----------



## IdahoMole (Oct 27, 2018)

And the winner is??????


----------



## Noxx (Nov 18, 2018)

And the winner is......

*JohnH2300*

Congrats and thanks for entering the raffle 8) 

Stay tuned for more cool gifts :G


----------

